# azelhas



## Mangato

Alguém me pode ajudar?

_Só ando certo ao escrever, no resto acho-me sinceramente_

_(e não consegues desmentir)_

_um palerma, no que diz respeito à vida prática eis o campeão dos *azelhas*, um desastrado Quixote interior_.
 
 
Obrigado,
 
Mangato


----------



## willy2008

Encontre aselha,persona desarreglada.


----------



## Vanda

Nunca tinha visto tal palavra, mas aqui está,  tem  a ver com um tipo de nó:


> O nó azelha é um nó forte e confiável. É muito utilizado durante a escalada para fixar a corda ou para rebocar material.Seu grande inconveniente, no entanto, é ser difícil de desfazer após ser submetido a grande tensão e/ou numa corda molhada.


----------



## xicamanela89

Tal como willy2008 o disse e como é referido logo a seguir no texto, "aselha" sinifica pessoa desajeitada, desastrada, que não acerta com nada, nem faz nada bem.


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Alguém me pode ajudar?
> 
> _Só ando certo ao escrever, no resto acho-me sinceramente_
> 
> _(e não consegues desmentir)_
> 
> _um palerma, no que diz respeito à vida prática eis o campeão dos *azelhas*, um desastrado Quixote interior_.
> 
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Mangato


Olá Mangato
Não sei se esta palavra Azelha/aselha sofreu alteração ortográfica nalgum dos vários acordos ortográficos feitos com o Brasil. O dicionario enciclopédico que tenho, que data de 1958 (uma preciosidade) insere-a com *z*, enquanto dicionarios mais modernos a registam com *s.* De qualquer modo fica a certeza de que ser azelha (con z ou com s) é mesmo aquele que é desastrado, pouco afortunado naquilo que faz e com falta de habilidade, como já foi referido anteriormente.
Um abraço


----------



## Vanda

Aselha com s é uma coisa, azelha com z é outra coisa. Esta é a diferença!


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Aselha com s é uma coisa, azelha com z é outra coisa. Esta é a diferença!


Olá Vanda
Aqui em Portugal poderá ser o mesmo. Veja o que Diz o Grande dicionário Universal:
* aselha* [ê]
(do Lat. ansicula)
substantivo feminino
pequena asa;

presilha;

pegadeira;

substantivo de dois géneros
*figurativo
pessoa desajeitada*;

No Brasil não pode ter este sentido figurado? Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado a todos, no contexto não dá outra possibilidade que  a de pessoa desajeitada.  O texto é do Lobo Antunes.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Não, Nati. O sentido é o mesmo do aselha com s, que é o único que consta nos dicionários. Quanto ao sentido figurado, que é lusitano e por isso eu nunca tinha ouvido, apenas este dicionário brasileiro registra. 
Quis dizer que azelha com z é aquele tipo de nó que coloquei no meu post acima e que não consta dos dicionários.


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Olá Mangato
> Não sei se esta palavra Azelha/aselha sofreu alteração ortográfica nalgum dos vários acordos ortográficos feitos com o Brasil. O dicionario enciclopédico que tenho, que data de 1958 (uma preciosidade) insere-a com *z*, enquanto dicionarios mais modernos a registam com *s.*


 
Deve ter sofrido, não vejo é em qual. Na verdade eu sempre escrevi com '*z*' e não me tinha dado conta de nenhuma alteração (na verdade, com *'s*' até me soa mal, mas a verdade é que é mesmo assim que os dicionários actuais a registam)


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Não, Nati. O sentido é o mesmo do aselha com s, que é o único que consta nos dicionários. Quanto ao sentido figurado, que é lusitano e por isso eu nunca tinha ouvido, apenas este dicionário brasileiro registra.
> Quis dizer que azelha com z é aquele tipo de nó que coloquei no meu post acima e que não consta dos dicionários.


 
Olá Vanda. Obrigada pela resposta. Sabe? Cada vez estou mais confusa com a grafia de *A?ELHA*.  Nem imagina a confusão que vai na Internet sobre a grafia desta palavra. Dei-me ao trabalho de fazer uma busca por «*aselha ou azelha*» e bastante encontrei. Dei especial relevância a esta página, com um conteúdo curioso, que bem demonstra as confusões que andam por aí. 

Quanto ao *nó azelha*, encontrei 10.900 entradas, contra 4150 para o concorrente *nó aselha.*

Em resumo: nada está muito claro, pelas inúmeras contradições ainda que, nalguns casos,  apoiadas em fontes consideradas fidedignas.
Pessoalmente opto pelo aselha, com «s», em qualquer circunstância, uma vez que com «z» dificilmente se encontra nos dicionários modernos. 

Um abraço


----------



## Outsider

Também não sabia que "aselha" se escrevia com "s". Se é da família de "asa", tem sentido que seja assim.


----------



## MOC

Carfer said:


> Deve ter sofrido, não vejo é em qual. Na verdade eu sempre escrevi com '*z*' e não me tinha dado conta de nenhuma alteração (na verdade, com *'s*' até me soa mal, mas a verdade é que é mesmo assim que os dicionários actuais a registam)


 

Estou igualmente espantado. Toda a vida escrevi azelha e não aselha. Vivendo e aprendendo.

E o único significado que conhecia era mesmo o figurado. Nem sabia de onde vinha a expressão.


----------



## Vanda

Ah... então é isso! O tal nó, porvavelmente, seria escrito mesmo com s, por isso não se encontra em nenhum dicionário. E como o pessoal comentou acima, talvez a grafia antiga da palavra tenha sido com z.


----------

